# Another Water Pump Question



## W4DRR (May 17, 2005)

Let me run this by everybody; when I used to winterize my Coleman, I would drain the fresh water tank, the hot water tank, and open the low points. Then I would run the pump a few seconds to clear any remaining water in it. That always seemed to work...never any problems with the pump. I never used any anti-freeze at all. I am essentially doing the same thing with the Outback, except I am using a blow-out plug to ensure all the water is out of the lines. The only anti-freeze went into the drain traps. Am I missing something here....it seems too simple.


----------



## Castle Rock Outbackers (Jan 18, 2004)

Oh boy...we had a LONG discussion on the whole blowout vs antifreeze question. Don't care to go into that again! If someone has the URL for that thread, please post for W4DRR. I couldn't find it after looking for 30 seconds.

Randy


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

In GA I don't think you would have a problem with a deep freeze. You should be fine.

John


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

Here is the link, to what is the right answer about winterizing.
To blow out or to use antifreeze


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

Check the link that Andy provided. I don't remember whether there was a method of insuring the pump was dry or not. I live in New England, so I use antifreeze through out the water system. Use 2 gallons total, and at less than $2.35/gallon it is cheap insurance.

Tim


----------



## Moosegut (Sep 24, 2005)

CamperAndy said:


> the right answer about winterizing.
> [snapback]63072[/snapback]​


I like that Andy. That's what I think this site does a lot of - gives you a lot of great information so you can make an informed decision, which often comes down to personal preference. That thread was a lot of good discussion on the subject, with no defiinitive, black-and-white answer because it really is a preference decision. But it allows people to compare both sides of the argument.

So, I suggest you read the whole thread W4DRR. Even though I am camped on one side for various reasons, I learned a great deal about the issue.

Scott


----------



## Jetman (Apr 21, 2005)

How about one final post... I guess I'm just a lazy sorta guy, or have too many time constraints or whatever...but I just took my trailer down to my dealer and he did all the winterizing for 49.95. I know what some of you are saying, but for me it's a small price to pay for my saved labor. I didn't know what to do anyway! If anything happens hopefully they'll take responsibility.


----------

